# what is the best wood lathe



## aurelijus (Dec 23, 2009)

I am trying to decide which used lathe to buy. Jet JWL 1236; Rigid 36" or Delta 1440. And what brand chisels should i get.

Thank you















l


----------



## AxlMyk (Mar 13, 2007)

We can't tell you what the best is. You have to figure that out yourself.
20 different models could be suggested, and where would you be then?
You need to look at lathes and decide which one fits you best.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Best fit*

You should consider amount of use, space required versus amount of available space. Do you have a floor stand drill press?
With a little angle iron attached to the base at the floor or to the table you have a verticle wood lathe.
I am considering buying another el-cheapo floor stand drill press just for this application. Due to space constraints.


----------



## kokee (Jan 5, 2009)

It depends on what you plan to do. Serious turner , hobbiest. How much Money your willing to spend. If your are committed to serious turning, then get a good lathe. Vicmarc, Powermatic, oneway. Jet is sort of a triple A version of the previous manufactures. Also, if you have a chapter of American Association of Woodturners in your area attend a meeting and meet members and see what the different machines offer. Everyone has a different opinion. Bottom line is what suits your need. Good luck, Kokee


----------

